# Ander's Planted Tank



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Edit: Anders' ***

I've been working on this for a little bit, gathering everything for it and was going to put it in Chase's tank, but obviously that didn't work out so, it's in Anders' tank now. I found a 5lb bag of Caribsea Tahitian moon sand at Petsmart and always wanted some but didn't need 20lbs of it so it worked out. The grass in made up of layed out Marimo Balls, the rocks I found outside and the tree is 2 peices of mopani wood tied together with java moss tied to the branches. Eventually the carpet will attach itself together and grow so it won't look so blotchy.
This will definitely be staying. I know I rearrange my tanks a lot but this is my all time favorite scape I've done. The plants are really easy to care for so this should all be easy. Just do two water changes a week and that's the only maintenance I should have to do. 

I'll post more pictures when the bubbles disappear within the next couple of days.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice tank!! It looks very different from anything I've ever seen,but in a good way.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Jay! I've been lurking at Plantedtank.net for a little while and they inspired me with all their beautiful planted tanks.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

It looks good =) How easy is the moss to maintain, can you just grow it in one section of the tank?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Java moss is extremely easy. It's really hard to kill. Eventually it will grow a lot and you'll have to trim it, but yes, you can just grow it in one spot if you want to.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

It looks really cool in your tank but does it need a lot of light?, I like that little tree too, its cute lol


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, you were talking about the marimo moss or "the grass." Well those usually come in balls, i just cut mine in half and stretched it out flat. They're extremely easy. They supposedly help with algae as they outcompete algae for nutrients.

The tree top is the java moss.

Both of them can be in tanks between low to high light so really any tank will do as long as it has some kind of light.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol! I love it! Like a little field  Amazingly creative. The only thing I'd be worried about is it being too open, but I don't think that's really a huge problem. Looks great


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

That is BEAUTIFUL! I am very jealous- my planted tanks never worked out  Go figure, I'm good with animals, bad with plants lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOAH SK!!!! That is a gorgeous tank!!!!!! Darn, your putting my plants to shame. LOL I need to do a good 'ol algae scrubbing..


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome tank and Anders is sooo cute.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank everyone. 

CodeRed, Anders is mostly at the front of the tank watching "Human TV" so I think it will be okay. And you really can't tell but the tree forms an arc with the back glass and so does each little patch of java moss so if he wants somewhere to hide, he has it. 

Kim, I did a lot of planning! Then when I got everything and started putting it all together I had to change things a little bit.

Doggyhog, I wouldn't say that! I love your planted tanks. Especially the 10 gallon you have Angel in, I believe. That looked really good!


----------



## 52cherish (May 27, 2010)

Your tank looks amazing. Where did you get the wood for the tree?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks! I got the wood at Petco. It's called Mopani Wood. Originally I had it in one of my other tanks and it was longer single peice, but I smashed it on the ground and somehow got two peices to fit perfectly with eachother then just tied them together.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

That's so cool! Beautiful fish too!


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

So the grass is ENTIRELY just Marimo balls? Dang that must have been expensive, because one ball costs about $7-8 where I am.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, my kind of tank! Ever since I found aquascaping I've wanted to do something like this...cheers!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks! 

Narnian, I got one of the balls from my brother, and then I bought the other 3 from a lps, and if you buy 3 they take off $1 each then I also had a 25% coupon as well so for the whole thing it cost about $14.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Really unique! I like the idea of carpeting with the marimo balls.


----------



## McAttack (May 13, 2010)

great job SK, it's really beautiful! how heavy are the balls? I'm just wondering about cleanup, if a gravel vacuum will lift them up and all that. Do you have anything else in there? like shrimps or something?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks!
I have them wiggled into the sand so if I just am doing a quick water change I can use the airline tube and it will pick up any debris on the carpet. I can't fit a gravel vac in my tank. I plan on giving them "baths" as I hear they actually like that then I can also keep out any gunk that way. 
Currently I just have Anders. I was thinking about some RCS and maybe getting a red female that I saw the other day. Then they'd match, lol. But it depends on if I will be adopting a betta from another user or not.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow SK your tank is so gorgeous... I'm jealous. I really, really want to plant my tank instead of having fake plants. It's very creative


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

More pics of Anders.


















At this point I would share photos with you of the tank, but a certain fuzzy thing, seen here (note: you can't see his face for his protection ), decided he wanted to check out what's going on and that led to jumping and a broken camera lens. Can't be mad at him though. :3










And just because this post needs more cuteness, Tegan! She didn't have time to do her hair for this snapshot, so that explains the "part" going on.


----------



## McAttack (May 13, 2010)

Hahha, yeah those fuzzy creatures are deadly around a camera. Hardest part is to take a picture of them in the 2 seconds you have before they lick the lens. 

When you say give the moss a bath, you mean in a dilluted solution? enlighten me please! I love planted tanks and I'm considering changing the lighting on my main 33g to be able to grow nicer stuff, and get a co2 injector.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Heh, yeah. Bandit especially likes to help clean the camera.

Ah, giving them a bath is just rinsing them out. They favor colder water to warm water so I'll just use some treated water and wash them out so any gunk that's in them can be flushed from them. And hopefully make them happy at the same time. Lol, I didn't know this at first, but people keep marimo balls as "pets."


----------



## McAttack (May 13, 2010)

some people talk to lightposts, doesn't make it normal.  lol


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, very true.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That is so beautiful! And creative too. I love the carpet idea with the marimo. It looks so soft, I wanna lay in it.


----------

